# Snuff! Help me out.



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I know pipers seem to be the most active snuff takers so I've got this in the Pipe forum. Sorry if that's the wrong place but I couldn't find a better audience to post this to.


I want to try snuff. It fascinates me. But not enough that I feel any slope. I really just want 2-3 good tins of snuff to enjoy with my morning coffee this winter. I'll smoke my pipe when I walk to class but the days of purposely going outside to smoke are coming to a quick end. We're expecting a little snow later this week!!

So where. What. How. Who.

Where. Where do I buy snuff? I know toque is a good brand but is there a cheapest place (S&H, totaly cost, etc) to get snuff? Free shipping, cheap shipping, best prices?

What. What on earth do I buy? I like the idea of Frigorg and Treyer, Gawith Hoggarth, Sam Gawith, etc. They have beautiful old style tins, I love the look. Toque is ugly as heck, frankly. But, as always, its not the band on the cigar that makes it good. Toque x-mas pudding has been recommended to me and that sounds really good. What else should I get? I'm not at ALL interested in straight tobacco. I know what tobacco smells like. I want something unique yet reputable. So bourbon, espresso, etc. Not coke, bacon and cheese, etc.

How. How do you take snuff? I get the basic premise; pinch and sniff lightly. But do you take it in the morning when you wake up? With coffee? Before/after your pipe? During your pipe? Seperate from your pipe? For example. Many guys that chew will chew their cigar as they smoke it. Those two methods of tobacco use go together. But most people that smoke don't put a dip in and then light up a cigarette. They might take their dip out to have a cigarette or put a dip in after they have a cigarette. But they rarely happen at the same time. So how to snuff and pipe interact?

And who. Who out there is interested too? Who else is going to try this out with me? I don't want to be the only noob, someone else has to explore the world of snuff as the William Clark to my Meriwether Lewis! Who is it going to be??


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

I dabble in snuff. I take snuff a couple times a day.
As far as where. I have only bought from Toque (online).
Other snuffs i've found by calling every Tobacco shop in my area until I found 1 or 2 places that sold it. There is also MrSnuff and The snuff store tho I never bought from them.
What to buy is up to you. Check out snuffreviews.com for selecting ideas.
How ...some say there is a learning curve as in pipes. sniff too hard and you send it into your throat and have a coughing fit. Take it whenever you please to. I like it in the A.M after about 8 hrs with out Nic. I like it before bed as i'm laying in bed. I will take a sniff when smoking my pipe. I have sprinkled my bowl of prince albert with snuff.

The only tins that I have that are unopened and sealed are McCrystals O&G. That you are more then welcome to. To some it be strange to send samples thats why I suggest an unopened one. I have opened and tried all my others.

Also I'm a lurker on Snuffhouse.org good info to be found there. I actually found Puff.com by reading the posts there.
Sorry if I wasn't any help I'm trying to type fast and give you some info without any frills I guess. I'm getting yelled at to " Hurry up , we are gonna be LATE !!" I hope there are others to give you some really good advice. If you want just PM me and I will help any way I can.

Again sorry for the messy post


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I've used snuff, still do when the mood strikes. I slowed down on the snuff when my favorite tin got ran over by a car  Can't remember the name of the site I got it, it was a British site though... I was taking it pretty continuously, I'd take it in the morning in class, sitting around at home, out and about. I only snuffed and smoked a pipe a few times, so not much to add in that regard.

Btw, my favorite (RIP) was a tin of Sam Gawith Black Coffee. I happen to have two tins with me at this moment, dholakia Swiss chocolate (interesting, mellow and a great beginner snuff), and Wow! Coffee bite, more of a coffee with cream and sugar taste, also a good beginner snuff.

Ooh, I just true one in each nostril as I was curious and hadn't snuffed at all in a while, and wow! Quite the novel taste, unbelievably creamy!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

InsidiousTact said:


> I've used snuff, still do when the mood strikes. I slowed down on the snuff when my favorite tin got ran over by a car  Can't remember the name of the site I got it, it was a British site though... I was taking it pretty continuously, I'd take it in the morning in class, sitting around at home, out and about. I only snuffed and smoked a pipe a few times, so not much to add in that regard.
> 
> Btw, my favorite (RIP) was a tin of Sam Gawith Black Coffee. I happen to have two tins with me at this moment, dholakia Swiss chocolate (interesting, mellow and a great beginner snuff), and Wow! Coffee bite, more of a coffee with cream and sugar taste, also a good beginner snuff.
> 
> Ooh, I just true one in each nostril as I was curious and hadn't snuffed at all in a while, and wow! Quite the novel taste, unbelievably creamy!


I saw that black coffee and thought it sounded good. Is it a really strong coffee aroma?


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh trust me, it's the best! It smells exactly like strong black coffee tastes/smells, if that makes sense. You'll only need the tiny containers, a few grams lasts a long time, so for a few bucks you definitely can't beat that one.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

InsidiousTact said:


> Oh trust me, it's the best! It smells exactly like strong black coffee tastes/smells, if that makes sense. You'll only need the tiny containers, a few grams lasts a long time, so for a few bucks you definitely can't beat that one.


I finally said "screw it" and ordered. I just went with some toque stuff.

Quit 10g Tin (I'd like to see how this compares to my usual morning pipe as nicotine replacement)

Christmas Pudding 10g Tin (Every way I've seen this review, it sounds delicious)

Whisky & Honey 10g Tin (A good "beginner" snuff by many reviews, figured I'd start here to learn technique.)

Espresso 10g Tin (Got this instead of the Sam Gawith black coffee. Hope its comparable. Or at least sorta coffee-ish)

Absinthe 10g Tin (I'm in love with black liccorice. Anything with aniseed/anise will undoubtedly put a smile on my face)

Coke 10g Tin (What the heck. Something to give friends that want to try dry snuff)


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Toque is good snuff. Snuff in general is very cheap and if stored well those tins will last you a LONG time unless you pinch constantly.

Where: I've dealt with Toque and MrSnuff and both are excellent.

What: I didn't get to the thread in time, but I would have recommended trying a variety of types - perfumed, menthol, toast, SP, etc. The Toques you got are a great start, though.

How: All of the above. I like to snuff while smoking, morning, evening, any time really. I think it compliments a pipe very well actually. Some have even been known to sprinkle a bit of snuff on the top of a bowl about to be smoked, but I've never tried it myself. I don't do it at work because of the potential for embarrasing nasal... um, situations. Though if you stick to fine, fairly dry, pale snuffs (like toasts) they don't get too messy in that department. Great in a snuff bullet too.

Who: I love snuff! I've been using it for a while and really enjoy it, so I'll be glad to see more discussion of it here.

Also, I highly recommend checking out Tony Barr's site that includes a HUGE amount of great snuff info including his own personal snuff ratings. Great place to pick up some descriptions of snuff and find recommendations. Tony's a member of another forum I frequent but I'm not sure if he's on Puff.

Snuff, Pipes and Wargames / My Snuff Stash

There's also snuffreviews.com for info/ratings on blends and such.

Enjoy!


----------



## NonNobis (May 25, 2010)

I, too, have been very curious about trying snuff. Could anyone help me out with a website that sells snuff? All I can find is "non-tobacco" snuff (not sure what those would be) and I want to try the real deal. Where did you gentleman order from?


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

You can go to Snuff Store or Mr Snuff. But shipping and prices are more reasonable from Toque snuff. Thats where I ended up going.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I used mr snuff, the prices were fair and the selection was expansive. The shipping may have been a bit on the high side, but the cheapness of snuff makes up for it IMO, as well as the availability of SG, G&H, and pretty much every other kind of snuff you can find.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The good news about those ugly Toque tins is that they seal very well, and likewise keep your snuff fresh and keeps it from spilling out everywhere.

Absinthe is one of my favorites - you're going to love it. Coke is pretty awesome too, believe it or not. It's only slightly soda-like, but a nice tobacco base.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

DanR said:


> The good news about those ugly Toque tins is that they seal very well, and likewise keep your snuff fresh and keeps it from spilling out everywhere.


Can you at least pull the labels off? I'd rather have a plain silver tin with my own label than these gaudy yellow tops.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I've never tried snuff and don't really understand how it works. Is it a very fine powder?


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Brinson said:


> I've never tried snuff and don't really understand how it works. Is it a very fine powder?


Very fine powder. You kinda sniff it into your nose.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> Can you at least pull the labels off? I'd rather have a plain silver tin with my own label than these gaudy yellow tops.


I guess you could, but the lids don't really bother me any so I've never tried. Maybe when I finally finish one, I'll try it...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Brinson said:


> I've never tried snuff and don't really understand how it works. Is it a very fine powder?


A lot of what you think is taste, is actually your sense of smell. So in that light, snuff is finely ground tobacco with perfume (or flavor) added. You sniff the tobacco and it coats the inside of your nasal passage, providing a wonderful bouquet of flavor and a nice hit of nicotine.

I typically keep some Kleenex close by and blow it out after a few minutes (maybe 10) and that actually renews the flavor all over again.

Some are really fine and dry, requiring a gentle sniff (or else it might make you sneeze). Others are more moist and less fine. Some of the German snuffs (schmalzlers) have fragrant oils and seem almost wet. Its like everything with tobacco, there are many varieties.


----------



## foldnstuff (Oct 27, 2011)

I have always been very curious, Its something I gotta try one day.


----------



## foldnstuff (Oct 27, 2011)

One of those things I wanna try some day,harder to get in my neck of the woods thou.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

foldnstuff said:


> One of those things I wanna try some day,harder to get in my neck of the woods thou.


Where you from, Johnny?


----------



## foldnstuff (Oct 27, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Where you from, Johnny?


I am from Toronto, Canada. Its just not so popular here. I can easily get chewing tobacco but Ive tried it and it made me sick. Snuff is hard to find and if you find a shop that has one tin, its crazy expensive just like all tobacco products are in Canada. Damn those taxes.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Snuff was very popular down here in the South, especially in the Rodeo scene in the late 60's & 70's. I have alway been interested in snuff as I dip Copenhagen every day and every hour that I am awake...yes, addicted! Now, Copenhagen is "moist snuff"...so I've wanted to try the dry snuff that you are talking about. Another reason I want to try it is because my mom, when she was young...a Rodeo Clown and barrel racer..._used_ snuff. This intrigues me...

This will be fun to follow...thanks for bringing it to Puff!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

foldnstuff said:


> I am from Toronto, Canada. Its just not so popular here. I can easily get chewing tobacco but Ive tried it and it made me sick. Snuff is hard to find and if you find a shop that has one tin, its crazy expensive just like all tobacco products are in Canada. Damn those taxes.


Check out Toque Snuff. IDK if they ship to canada or what the tax situation is with them. But I've heard they're pretty hassle free. And cheap!


----------



## foldnstuff (Oct 27, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Check out Toque Snuff. IDK if they ship to canada or what the tax situation is with them. But I've heard they're pretty hassle free. And cheap!


I think I am gonna give them a shot. Thanks


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I love snuff, but having used it for many years let me warn you, it is very addictive. The right snuff gives you an instant blast of nicotine: instant gratification. I can quit any of the other forms of tobacco I use and switch from one to the other, but if I try to use other tobacco and stop nasal snuff I go crazy with the jones. I use Navy Plain which, in spite of others reputation for being strong, has about the highest nicotine content. I think European snuff is a lot lower in both nicotine and tobacco specific nitrosamines.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nachman said:


> I love snuff, but having used it for many years let me warn you, it is very addictive. The right snuff gives you an instant blast of nicotine: instant gratification. I can quit any of the other forms of tobacco I use and switch from one to the other, but if I try to use other tobacco and stop nasal snuff I go crazy with the jones. I use Navy Plain which, in spite of others reputation for being strong, has about the highest nicotine content. I think European snuff is a lot lower in both nicotine and tobacco specific nitrosamines.


Yeah, this is what I'm expecting. I've already convinced myself to make it a very occasional enjoyment. A once a week treat with coffee or at the end of a good pipe. Toque seems on the dry and mild side compared to some other snuffs out there so I'm not too worried about it getting out of hand.


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

I bring my snuff bullet to workfor the nic hit when I can't enjoy my pipe. I first tried Railroad Mills, to see if I liked it. It was OK, but very fine. I would add a drop or too of distilled water to moisten. Then I found some bulk at Liberty Tobacco in San Diego, threw out the RM when I got home. Now I have a tin and a half of McChrystals, and some german smoked snuff (very coarse, smoky, different). I would recommend a snuff bullet, for ease of dispensing, and a small supply of dark hankies.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Everyone talks about the hankies and possible "embarassing nose situations." Explain?


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Nachman said:


> I love snuff, but having used it for many years let me warn you, it is very addictive. The right snuff gives you an instant blast of nicotine: instant gratification. I can quit any of the other forms of tobacco I use and switch from one to the other, but if I try to use other tobacco and stop nasal snuff I go crazy with the jones.


I can agree...I keep a snuffbox in my pocket and and at least 200g of my favorite snuff positioned around the house so I can partake whenever I please. It's a comfort if you can get into it, its not for everyone. My pipes and my snuff are for ME. Still trying to get me hands on the Navy , I love an american scotch.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> Everyone talks about the hankies and possible "embarassing nose situations." Explain?


After you take snuff you need the hankie to "dust" anything that went on your nose rather than in it, lest you want to run the risk of having the snuff nose version of a koolaid mustache.

And snuff can clump in your nose and fall out, or drip down out of your nostrils and you may not always know it. When you're at home that can only really gross out your family. Depends on where you work and what you do, but for me I'm in meetings with a big group of people a lot... so its risky. I can picture myself talking and suddenly getting these weird, grossed-out looks from people.

But also, like I said above, if you stick to more dry, pale, and fine snuffs, this is much less of a problem.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Just ordered the 10 tin sampler from Toque.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Just ordered the 10 tin sampler from Toque.


Atta boy! Want to do some reviews together? What'd ya get?


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Atta boy! Want to do some reviews together? What'd ya get?


If I'm recalling correctly, I don't have access to my order at the moment, I'm getting Absinthe, Blueberry, Berwick Brown, Cheese & Bacon (which just sounds wrong), Coke, Lime Toast, Menthol, Natural Toast, Original and I don't remember what my final selection was. I think it was either Bourbon, Chocolate or Whisky and Honey. Anyway, I tried to get a wide selection of flavors and styles to give me an idea of what I like. Of course, knowing my luck, I'll probably end up hating all of them.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> If I'm recalling correctly, I don't have access to my order at the moment, I'm getting Absinthe, Blueberry, Berwick Brown, Cheese & Bacon (which just sounds wrong), Coke, Lime Toast, Menthol, Natural Toast, Original and I don't remember what my final selection was. I think it was either Bourbon, Chocolate or Whisky and Honey. Anyway, I tried to get a wide selection of flavors and styles to give me an idea of what I like. Of course, knowing my luck, I'll probably end up hating all of them.


Hahaha well I got absinthe, coke, and whiskey+honey with my selection. I'm excited to see what you think of the cheese and bacon. I agree. it sounds crazy haha!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

yikes. I subscribed out of curiosity and I've been following along, but I think I just lost interest with Nick's warnings about it's addictive qualities. As an ex-cigarette smoker, and still admitted nicotine addict, I should probably stay away. I'll stick to my pipes and cigars and occasional Swedish snus when I can't smoke, thankyouverymuch :2


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> yikes. I subscribed out of curiosity and I've been following along, but I think I just lost interest with Nick's warnings about it's addictive qualities. As an ex-cigarette smoker, and still admitted nicotine addict, I should probably stay away. I'll stick to my pipes and cigars and occasional Swedish snus when I can't smoke, thankyouverymuch :2


Yeah. IDK, health risks seem really slim for nasal snuff per my research. Apparently most of the big names have never had health-related suits filed against them. Thats pretty rare for tobacco products I guess.

I'm not too worried about it. I've just got to remember to enjoy it responsibly!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, I'm a bit of a weakling in the nicotine department. I'm actually more of a weekend smoker with the pipes and don't care for too much nicotine. I have to smoke some of my blends, like 1792 Flake and Tilbury, in smaller bowls to avoid getting light headed. There's definitely a point where I stop enjoying the flavor and am turned off due to the nic. I'm the same way with larger cigars and lean towards smaller ones, on the rare occasion. I'm actually kind of a fan of those Villiger Export dry cigars. 

I have seen some reviews that suggest the Toque snuffs tend to be on the lower end of the nictotine scale, but don't know if that's true. As with everything else, I'll probably make these something I enjoy a few times a week and probably not a daily thing. Of course, I say that now.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Some of the Toques (like "Quit") have a decent N-blast. Addictive or not, most sources I've seen seem to agree that snuff is pretty harmless relative to other tobacco products. I haven't found it to be addictive but I'm also not a cigarette smoker (or recovering ex-smoker).

I highly recommend the Toque Spanish Gem - of all of theirs I've tried I think its the best. My second fave would be the Berwick Brown, which is the only coarse snuff I've had from Toque (not sure if its their only one).


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

keen smoke said:


> Some of the Toques (like "Quit") have a decent N-blast. Addictive or not, most sources I've seen seem to agree that snuff is pretty harmless relative to other tobacco products. I haven't found it to be addictive but I'm also not a cigarette smoker (or recovering ex-smoker).
> 
> I highly recommend the Toque Spanish Gem - of all of theirs I've tried I think its the best. My second fave would be the Berwick Brown, which is the only coarse snuff I've had from Toque (not sure if its their only one).


Yeah, I stayed away from Quit for that very reason. I'm not too worried about the health issues with pipe smoking. I realize there are some, but at the rate I smoke, I'm not going to lose much sleep over it. I have even less concern with the snuff.

I may have to try the Spanish Gem. I read another positive review of it and almost put it in this order. I wasn't sure about the Berwick Brown. It sounded different and, since I was trying to get a variety. So, I threw it in to the mix.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I've got some cheese and bacon, and it's not bad. It's way more cheese flavor than bacon, sort of like the cheese that comes in a pack of lance cheese crackers ("nabs" in the south). That being said, I like almost all of the other flavors better.

Some people love it.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

BrewShooter said:


> *Yeah, I'm a bit of a weakling in the nicotine department. I'm actually more of a weekend smoker with the pipes and don't care for too much nicotine. *I have to smoke some of my blends, like 1792 Flake and Tilbury, in smaller bowls to avoid getting light headed. There's definitely a point where I stop enjoying the flavor and am turned off due to the nic. I'm the same way with larger cigars and lean towards smaller ones, on the rare occasion. I'm actually kind of a fan of those Villiger Export dry cigars.
> 
> I have seen some reviews that suggest the Toque snuffs tend to be on the lower end of the nictotine scale, but don't know if that's true. As with everything else, I'll probably make these something I enjoy a few times a week and probably not a daily thing. Of course, I say that now.


I'm actually going to be ordering some snuff for exactly this purpose. I figure that if I increase my dosage of nicotine throughout the day when I'm not smoking the pipe, and over the course of a month or two, I will better be able to handle the nicotine levels of smoking many pipes over the weekend. As of right now I can only handle about 2, maybe 3 a day, depending on the tobacco, due to the nicotine levels. I'd like to be able to increase my tolerance for nicotine, and I think this might do it safely.

Plus, it's another slope!! :hurt:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

DanR said:


> I've got some cheese and bacon, and it's not bad. It's way more cheese flavor than bacon, sort of like the cheese that comes in a pack of lance cheese crackers ("nabs" in the south). That being said, I like almost all of the other flavors better.
> 
> Some people love it.


The cheese and bacon is... interesting to say the least. I had my dad take a pinch and he was literally like "WHOAAA!!!!" in surprise at the intense scent (flavor). That said, I consider it a bit of a novelty and prefer the more classic types. A fun one to have guest sample though for sure!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

WWhermit said:


> I'm actually going to be ordering some snuff for exactly this purpose. I figure that if I increase my dosage of nicotine throughout the day when I'm not smoking the pipe, and over the course of a month or two, I will better be able to handle the nicotine levels of smoking many pipes over the weekend. As of right now I can only handle about 2, maybe 3 a day, depending on the tobacco, due to the nicotine levels. I'd like to be able to increase my tolerance for nicotine, and I think this might do it safely.
> 
> Plus, it's another slope!! :hurt:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I normally have a pipe Friday night, about to fire one up actually, and then one or two on Saturday and another one or two on Sunday. I smoke anywhere from 3-5 bowls over a weekend and will sometimes throw a small cigar somewhere in the mix. I've never done more than three bowls in a day and that is rare. If I have a little free time during the week I MIGHT smoke a cigar or a bowl, but that is also rare. If I do more than two bowls in a day, I definitely need to space them out. One on top of another and I will be reeling!!!


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

One of the big problems with me is I love the flavor of some of the tobaccos that have high nicotine content. I'd love to puff away the day on those blends, but my stomach has never been able to take it. I'm hoping that I'll be able to build up my nicotine tolerance by using the snuff throughout the day.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I ordered a 10 pack sampler from Toque as well... I have zero experience with snuff so we'll how it goes.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

jtree26 said:


> I ordered a 10 pack sampler from Toque as well... I have zero experience with snuff so we'll how it goes.


Awesome! Which ones did you get?


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Gentlemen,

I'm still waiting for delivery of my Toque order. However, in the meantime, I acquired a tin of W.E. Garrett & Sons Sweet Mild Snuff from a corner store. I just took my first sample and am extremely pleased with this new venture. I knew that I had to be careful to not overinhale, but was surprised with just how little effort it took and still managed to get a very small bit on the back of the throat. However, in general I was fairly surprised that my research paid off and I didn't find myself hacking or sneezing away. I will say, one thing I like about this is that the smell in the tin matched what I experienced when taking it in, the same can't always be said for pipe tobacco. Hmm, really, really nice, smell, sweet tobacco with maybe a hint of smokiness to it. Oh yeah, it's been in about five minutes and the smoky quality is getting more pronounced as I type this. Wow! Anyway, looking forward to trying the Toque stuff when it arrives.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

karatekyle said:


> Awesome! Which ones did you get?


I opted out of the "cheese and bacon" option and went with these:

Berwick Brown, Bourbon, Natural Toast, Natural, Original, Raspberry, SP Extra, Spanish Gem, Toast & Marmalade, Whisky & Honey


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I've been enjoying the HECK out of the stuff I got. I don't know what sniffing scotch would be like. But the whisky and honey is AMAZING! I' m a big anise fan so I really enjoy the absinthe too. Espresso was pretty meh, not very strong. X-mas pudding was quite good too. Coke was interesting. Probably not something I'd buy again but it was worth buying once. But anyway, go for the whisky first. Its really good stuff!


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

karatekyle said:


> I've been enjoying the HECK out of the stuff I got. I don't know what sniffing scotch would be like. But the whisky and honey is AMAZING! I' m a big anise fan so I really enjoy the absinthe too. Espresso was pretty meh, not very strong. X-mas pudding was quite good too. Coke was interesting. Probably not something I'd buy again but it was worth buying once. But anyway, go for the whisky first. Its really good stuff!


It sounds like there are several people who have recently bought the Toque sampler. Maybe we can set up a group trade of sorts if there are some varieties people don't like and want to pass on.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I have enjoyed the Coke (not that kind) and especially the Christmas Cheer. I take a little pinch and it's December 25th whenever I want, it literally smells like the holidays sitting in front of the fire.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

jtree26 said:


> It sounds like there are several people who have recently bought the Toque sampler. Maybe we can set up a group trade of sorts if there are some varieties people don't like and want to pass on.


That sounds like a good plan! I'll put my tin of espresso up for trade right now. If anyone really dislikes their whisky or absinthe, I'd be more than happy to send a tin of espresso in return for either of those two. But I mean REALLY dislikes either of the two. Because espresso is nothing to write home about, it's _really_ mild to me.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

scottw said:


> I have enjoyed the Coke (not that kind) and especially the Christmas Cheer. I take a little pinch and it's December 25th whenever I want, it literally smells like the holidays sitting in front of the fire.


Agreed. Christmas pudding (I think you're confusing the snuff with McC's pipe tobaccos) reminds me of chai tea or pumpkin pie. Lots of clove and cinnamon with a nice brown sugar/molasses aftertaste.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> That sounds like a good plan! I'll put my tin of espresso up for trade right now. If anyone really dislikes their whisky or absinthe, I'd be more than happy to send a tin of espresso in return for either of those two. But I mean REALLY dislikes either of the two. Because espresso is nothing to write home about, it's _really_ mild to me.


I have tried most of the coffee snuffs and there are only two that did not disappoint, SG Black Coffee and Wow Coffee. You wouldn't think coffee would be such a hard scent to get right, but apparently it is.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

Bastages!! Cheapest slope yet.


Absinthe, Bourbon, Cherry, Grapefruit, Natural Toast, Spanish Gem, Toast & Marmalade, Toffee, Violet, Whisky & Honey


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nachman said:


> I have tried most of the coffee snuffs and there are only two that did not disappoint, SG Black Coffee and Wow Coffee. You wouldn't think coffee would be such a hard scent to get right, but apparently it is.


Argh and I almost bought a thing of SG black coffee too. I'll have to grab a tin of that at some point when I get low on my current stock.



bullofspadez said:


> Bastages!! Cheapest slope yet.
> 
> Absinthe, Bourbon, Cherry, Grapefruit, Natural Toast, Spanish Gem, Toast & Marmalade, Toffee, Violet, Whisky & Honey


Good to see you interested! Keep us posted on what you think when you get 'em!


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I ordered from Mr. Snuff:

25g Fribourg & Treyer's Bordeaux
25g Fribourg & Treyer's High Dry Toast
10g Toque Absinthe
25g Gawith Hoggarth's M4X

We'll see how they are. The cost of the snuff itself was about $25, and an additional $8 for shipping to the good ole USA. I ordered on Saturday, and by Sunday morning I got an email saying it's been shipped, but it could take up to 3 weeks for delivery. This is due to US Customs mail inspection and what-not. I'm excited to try this new venture out!!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm extremely interested to try this stuff, but I'm not sure if I can do the flavored since I've got a bad allergy to artificial sweeteners. I can't find the stuff in any stores. If my boss wasn't on vacation I would make an attempt at getting it in the cigar shop, but I'm not sure if we would sell a lot of it. I don't know if people around here even know what snuff is.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Still waiting on my Toque order, but it's only been a week. I'm kind of enjoying this W.E. Garrett stuff though. I'm a nicotine lightweight, same with caffeine, but find it a little easier to manage the amount of nicotine with this stuff. Just a little pinch gives me a slight lift and so that's all I do. With a big cigar or certain pipe blends I'll get towards the end and suddenly the nicotine just seems to come on all at once and throw me for a loop. With this stuff I seem to be able to get an easy measured "dose" each time. I usually take a little in the morning, along with a mild cup of tea, and it perks me up just enough for my drive to work. I used to feel like I was half asleep at the wheel, but now I feel much more alert. I will say, this stuff is pretty fine and dry and it's REALLY easy to over do it when inhaling.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

For those of you who recently ordered the Toque sampler how long did it take for you to receive your shipment?


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Five days, on the dot.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

karatekyle said:


> Five days, on the dot.


Cool, I'm pumped to try it out. Not sure what my wife is going to think when 10 tins of snuff show up at the door... Between cigars, pipes and pipe tobacco she already thinks I'm a tobacco freak!


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

Waiting on my Tonque order as well. Stopped in a local place and picked up some Gawith Kendal Strawberry(so far not liking it at all). Its not horrible, but doesn't remind me of Strawberry and doesn't seem very sweet. And some Wilsons Of Sharrow Rum and Blackberry. I like the latter a bit more, but not really getting much flavor from it either. Can't pick out either the rum or berry.

I've read about wetting the fine stuff a little and wonder if this will help with getting more out of it. But what I read he used saline solution. I wonder if distilled water would be good as well.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmm, five days? Well, maybe mine will show up before too much longer then.

Bull, I've read that people sometimes apply a small amount of water to the nostril sometimes before sniffing. The Garret Sweet snuff I have is fairly dry and fine and I have no issue getting a kind of earthy, sweet, musky, tobacco scent from it.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

jtree26 said:


> For those of you who recently ordered the Toque sampler how long did it take for you to receive your shipment?


My toque order was 12 days. My two Mr. Snuff orders took 10 and 14. I think it just depends on customs.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I received my Toque sampler today. I've only gotten a chance to try the "whiskey and honey". It's pretty nice, but I guess I was expecting the scent to last a little longer, it seemed to disipate almost immediately after sniffing. Its going to take some practice getting the right amount of "sniff" without overdoing it.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

Did anyone else who recently bought a Toque sampler get "Berwick Brown"? Tried some this morning and it was really good, my favorite out of the sampler so far.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

jtree26 said:


> Did anyone else who recently bought a Toque sampler get "Berwick Brown"? Tried some this morning and it was really good, my favorite out of the sampler so far.


No, dang it. I've heard great things about that one and will definately add to my next order.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

My tins showed up this afternoon, Berwick Brown was one of my ten selections. On another note, I know that the ammonia smell should dissipate with time. Should I leave the tops off the tins for a certain amount of time to get rid of that initial ammonia note?


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> My tins showed up this afternoon, Berwick Brown was one of my ten selections. On another note, I know that the ammonia smell should dissipate with time. Should I leave the tops off the tins for a certain amount of time to get rid of that initial ammonia note?


I never leave the lid off a tin. The ammonia is an indication of freshness and will dissipate fairly quickly. If you do leave the lid off, I wouldn't leave it more than a couple of hours. Berwick on Tweed is the town where Rodney is located, thus the name. If you like that one, you should try SG London Brown.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Nachman said:


> I never leave the lid off a tin. The ammonia is an indication of freshness and will dissipate fairly quickly. If you do leave the lid off, I wouldn't leave it more than a couple of hours. Berwick on Tweed is the town where Rodney is located, thus the name. If you like that one, you should try SG London Brown.


Cool, I won't worry about it then. They must all be very fresh, as they all smelled a bit of ammonia, but I could smell the underlying scents on all of them. Berwick Brown, Absinthe and Menthol all smelled really nice. The Cheese & Bacon actually smelled like cheese and bacon...with a side of ammonia! :beerchug:


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I received my order from Mr. Snuff yesterday. It took 10 days from ordering last Saturday. Not bad from across the pond and through our Customs!

So far I've tried the Fribourg & Treyer Bordeaux and the Gawith Hoggarth M4X. The Bordeaux is highly floral, almost like a french potpourri. It's very interesting though, and this is the one I've loaded into the bullet and taken with me throughout the day today. The nostrils need a bit of getting used to, but I think I'm enjoying the experience.

The M4X I've tried a couple times. It's listed as a medicated snuff, and the menthol and eucalyptus certainly tends to clear up the sinuses!

I have yet to crack the GH High Dry Toast or the Toque Absinthe. I'm looking forward to trying them, but want to get a good basis for snuff comparison before I jump off the deep end here.

Just out of curiosity, how do you all take your snuff? The bullet has worked very well for me today, but I've heard that they tend to leak with very fine and dry snuffs.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I scoop out of the tin with a pipe nail and put it on the back of my hand and sniff from there. The most common way to snuff in the US is to pinch and snuff from the fingers. In Germany the back of the hand is predominant. In the UK it is a class thing. More working class blokes use the back of the hand and posh people tend to pinch. The bullet was actually developed for snuffing other substances and as you become more used to snuff may not provide you with a big enough pinch.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Nachman said:


> I scoop out of the tin with a pipe nail and put it on the back of my hand and sniff from there. The most common way to snuff in the US is to pinch and snuff from the fingers. In Germany the back of the hand is predominant. In the UK it is a class thing. More working class blokes use the back of the hand and posh people tend to pinch. The bullet was actually developed for snuffing other substances and as you become more used to snuff may not provide you with a big enough pinch.


Nachman, how do you tote your snuff around with you? A snuff box? I've checked out a couple on mrsnuff.com, and nothing really caught my eye.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't get out much, but when I do I carry a tap box, a tin or a snap box. I am just too cheap to spring for a real snuff box. If I could find a really old one i could afford that was still tight I would buy it.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do you all take your snuff? The bullet has worked very well for me today, but I've heard that they tend to leak with very fine and dry snuffs.
> ipe:


I usually just carry the 5 or 10g snuff tins with me and dip into it with, and sniff off of, the screwdriver/file on the small Swiss Army Knife. Never tried, or care to, a bullet.


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

*sigh* you guys and your bad influences. First the pipes and now this 

So I've gone and ordered some snuff from Snuff Store. I picked up a tin of SG Black Coffee, one of GH Kendal Brown Scented, and one of McChrystal's Original Genuine. I'm glad to see that Nick seemingly approves of the SG Black Coffee -- I hope my other choices were sound as well. 

Now I just have to wait for it to cross the pond and make it through customs here. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome to the party Garin. I've been enjoying the Toque snuffs quite a bit, I particularly enjoy Berwick Brown, Menthol, Lime Toast and Natural Toast. The Coke, Cheese and Bacon and Absinthe are also all pretty good. I would order any of them again. The other flavors were all fine, but didn't stand out enough to me. I've already got in a second order, with MrSnuff.com this time. I've got a little Spanish Gem and Christmas Pudding on the way. I'm pretty sure I've got a tin of the Original & Genuine on the way as well as a couple of the F&T blends and a few more I don't recall off the top of my head.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Anybody see this Latakia scented snuff? Also, anybody use this site?


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Stubby said:


> Anybody see this Latakia scented snuff? Also, anybody use this site?


Latakia snuff? Yikes!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Stubby said:


> Anybody see this Latakia scented snuff? Also, anybody use this site?


I have some Molens Latakia snuff, and its milder than you might think. It can't be full on Latakia. It must be blended with some other tobaccos. It's a bit like a sweet BBQ smoke flavor in my opinion.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Molens Latakia snuff has a smokey scent reminiscent of latakia, but it is made of Virginia tobacco.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> I usually just carry the 5 or 10g snuff tins with me and dip into it with, and sniff off of, the screwdriver/file on the small Swiss Army Knife. Never tried, or care to, a bullet.


And you guys were worried about the heat being suspicious about your corn cob pipes! :biglaughI would definitely stay away from the Hollywood cliche of the rolled up dollar bill and compact mirror. :spy


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I've been using the bullet for the daily snuff to work, and it's been working out great so far. No one has commented yet, but I don't think anyone has noticed. Not something I'm hiding, but still, just the reaction from here on the boards about the bullet, when we all know we're talking about snuff, shows the perceptions that people have.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

WWhermit said:


> I've been using the bullet for the daily snuff to work, and it's been working out great so far. No one has commented yet, but I don't think anyone has noticed. Not something I'm hiding, but still, just the reaction from here on the boards about the bullet, when we all know we're talking about snuff, shows the perceptions that people have.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


I have 4 bullets with different snuffs loaded in them, and use them for the same reason. It's easy to snuff one handed as you drive to work, and there's no mess. Mine seem to deliver just the right amount of snuff.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> It's easy to snuff one handed as you drive to work, and there's no mess.


AIEE!!! Worse and worse! :shock: "Alright, son. Keep your hands where I can see them. Please get out of the car with your hands in the air..."


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I figure I'll put this here since there isn't another main snuff thread here.

Mike (kneepa) offered to send me a few snuff samples. As a greenhorn snuffer, I figured 2-3 small baggies of snuff would help me decide what "genre" would be the most palatable for me. But in typical puff style, this brother goes WAY overboard. Long story short, he GOES AND BUYS me snuff. And I'm thinking "Wow! How nice is that! He's going to buy a few tins to send me samples out of so I can try a good variety!" Of course not. I'm sitting here with THREE tins of snuff as well as 3 baggies of samples. And, as if he felt like he hadn't reached the "WTF?!" level of generosity yet, he includes a hunk of SG Black XX and Sutliff #5 (neither of which I've had, both of which I have _almost_ purchased. Sutliff is cheap at my local tobacconist and Black XX has been in my shopping cart online MANY a time). I don't even know what to say Mike, I though you were being amazingly generous until I got this and realized I had misunderstood you. You planned more than even _I_ expected! Thanks SO much!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I picked up some W.E. Garret snuff from some hole in the wall tobacco shop on the way to work today. I really need to get the owner of the shop I work at to carry snuff since I felt really weird going into a place that sold bongs and other crazy stuff.

I'm not sure of the quality of this stuff, but it is a pretty light colored and pretty mild natural tobacco. Almost like sniffing a decent cigar. My first shot at it I think I sniffed too hard though. I ended up with snuff running down my throat. My second try went better, but I may not be taking enough or my nose is a bit too dry.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Stubby said:


> I picked up some W.E. Garret snuff from some hole in the wall tobacco shop on the way to work today. I really need to get the owner of the shop I work at to carry snuff since I felt really weird going into a place that sold bongs and other crazy stuff.
> 
> I'm not sure of the quality of this stuff, but it is a pretty light colored and pretty mild natural tobacco. Almost like sniffing a decent cigar. My first shot at it I think I sniffed too hard though. I ended up with snuff running down my throat. My second try went better, but I may not be taking enough or my nose is a bit too dry.


I find that putting it on the back of your hand and then putting your nostril next to it rather than directly above it works better.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Stubby said:


> I picked up some W.E. Garret snuff from some hole in the wall tobacco shop on the way to work today. I really need to get the owner of the shop I work at to carry snuff since I felt really weird going into a place that sold bongs and other crazy stuff.
> 
> I'm not sure of the quality of this stuff, but it is a pretty light colored and pretty mild natural tobacco. Almost like sniffing a decent cigar. My first shot at it I think I sniffed too hard though. I ended up with snuff running down my throat. My second try went better, but I may not be taking enough or my nose is a bit too dry.


W.E Garrett and sons sweet snuff...was the first snuff I've tried, its still a favorite....
Try taking a pinch like this, I find it works well for those dusty american snuffs (scotches). Take a pinch into your fingers, then inhale until your lungs are full of air then with lung fulls of air sniff with your nose to get the snuff into your nose not smashing it into your sinuses/back of throat. The lung full of air helps control your "sniff".

I remember trying these snuffs and really having at it felt as if I was drowning. By using this technique I haven't had a problem. A lil time and practice you will get it.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I was really enjoying it at work last night. I didn't have issues with dripping or anything. I may not have been taking enough though. My pinch sizes have been a little inconsistent. 

I'm wanting to try the Toque snuffs, but haven't pulled the trigger on an order yet.

Soon...


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Stubby said:


> I was really enjoying it at work last night. I didn't have issues with dripping or anything. I may not have been taking enough though. My pinch sizes have been a little inconsistent.
> 
> I'm wanting to try the Toque snuffs, but haven't pulled the trigger on an order yet.
> 
> Soon...


There is definitely a few really good ones. I love X-Mas pudding. Otherwise, I'm finding that other brands make comparable snuff that are better. For example, I'm enjoying Wilson's Aniseed Extra much more than Toque Absinthe. Basically the same anise flavor, Wilson's has menthol and is much more robust. Toque goes away very quickly.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> There is definitely a few really good ones. I love X-Mas pudding. Otherwise, I'm finding that other brands make comparable snuff that are better. For example, I'm enjoying Wilson's Aniseed Extra much more than Toque Absinthe. Basically the same anise flavor, Wilson's has menthol and is much more robust. Toque goes away very quickly.


I can't wait for my Mrsnuff order!!!!! I enjoy the Toque Menthol quite a bit. So, I'm anxious to try other mentholated snuffs. I have noticed some of the Toque scents tend to fade. Menthol seems to stick around okay, along with the Berwick Brown and the Natural Toast.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> I can't wait for my Mrsnuff order!!!!! I enjoy the Toque Menthol quite a bit. So, I'm anxious to try other mentholated snuffs. I have noticed some of the Toque scents tend to fade. Menthol seems to stick around okay, along with the Berwick Brown and the Natural Toast.


What would you describe Berwick Brown as? I've been hearing that name dropped a lot, sounds like it must be good.


----------



## tupacboy (Sep 10, 2009)

hmm... is this yet another slippery slope to go down...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> What would you describe Berwick Brown as? I've been hearing that name dropped a lot, sounds like it must be good.


I think it must be based on a Lakeland scent or something. Honestly, the way I describe it is going to make it sound bad, but it reminds me in a weird way of a dryer sheet. I know, that sounds odd, but I quite enjoy it. It also is a scent that tends to stick around. I'm waiting on the Christmas Pudding and Spanish Gem from the next order, as those seem to have a lot of positive reviews.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

tupacboy said:


> hmm... is this yet another slippery slope to go down...


Come on ride the train!!!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

tupacboy said:


> hmm... is this yet another slippery slope to go down...


VERY slippery! :lol:



BrewShooter said:


> I think it must be based on a Lakeland scent or something. Honestly, the way I describe it is going to make it sound bad, but it reminds me in a weird way of a dryer sheet. I know, that sounds odd, but I quite enjoy it. It also is a scent that tends to stick around. I'm waiting on the Christmas Pudding and Spanish Gem from the next order, as those seem to have a lot of positive reviews.


Mmmm I love that perfumey stuff.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> VERY slippery! :lol:
> 
> Mmmm I love that perfumey stuff.


If you love perfume scents, you must get Dholakia Anarkali on your next order. Indian snuff with heavy rose scent. Very strong and long lasting. I love it.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> What would you describe Berwick Brown as? I've been hearing that name dropped a lot, sounds like it must be good.


Kyle , Berwick Brown is almost the same as WoS Kendal Brown ... I think you may have some.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

kneepa said:


> Kyle , Berwick Brown is almost the same as WoS Kendal Brown ... I think you may have some.


Ahh okay, that helps.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

karatekyle said:


> Toque goes away very quickly.


I am finding the exact same thing. I have 3 brands, 4 flavors of snuff. The Toque brand faded away very quickly, whereas the F&T lasts for a good 15 or 20 minutes. The SG M4X, which is menthol and eucalyptus lasts just as long, about 15 minutes.

Is there enough interest to warrant a snuff trading or review thread? Whadda ya think?

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

WWhermit said:


> I am finding the exact same thing. I have 3 brands, 4 flavors of snuff. The Toque brand faded away very quickly, whereas the F&T lasts for a good 15 or 20 minutes. The SG M4X, which is menthol and eucalyptus lasts just as long, about 15 minutes.
> 
> Is there enough interest to warrant a snuff trading or review thread? Whadda ya think?
> 
> ...


I've got toque espresso, quit, and coke, all virtually unused. If someone has unopened McC's O&G, I would love to trade.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

WWhermit said:


> I am finding the exact same thing. I have 3 brands, 4 flavors of snuff. The Toque brand faded away very quickly, whereas the F&T lasts for a good 15 or 20 minutes. The SG M4X, which is menthol and eucalyptus lasts just as long, about 15 minutes.
> 
> *Is there enough interest to warrant a snuff trading or review thread?* Whadda ya think?
> 
> ...


It seems like there is enough interest and participation... maybe it you PM a mod/admin they could create a snuff section. I would think you may be missing some cigar smokers that use snuff but never venture into the pipe section...


----------

